# 70 Shot on a 2k2 Maxima!?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

I am planning to put a 70 shot on my 2k2 Maxima, it will be activated at WOT.. I ran recently at the track a 14.7 all stock.. What kind of numbers would I expect to run with my NOS kit installed?? Anyone have any ideas or thoughts..


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

since your car probably has about [email protected] wheels right now, +70 shot you will be around 260-270, which should put you into the 13s
get a torque converter, will help your times alot


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, that sounds like a lot of power. with 70shot, your 4 door will probablly go as fast as new E46 M3.

But please be gentle to your nice brand new ride  hehe


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

I am currently workin on a 100+ shot install for my 2K2 Max. One thing you people seriously need to consider is that the new Maximas do NOT have a fuel return line. In order to use an EFI Dry setup you will need an external fuel pump and regulator with some sort of return method. The factory regulator is in the tank with the fuel pump and the system runs at about 56psi. You will need to somehow boost the fuel pressure to 75 - 90 psi in order to run EFI Nitrous.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

damn thats a lot of power. why are you doing it on a new car though?


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

Alot of power?? HAHAHA!!

We're talking about Nissan here NOT Honda or Ford. The SR20DE in my old SE-R was holding a 160 shot 4 port fogger on a stock bottom end. Besides, I didn't say I was stopping at 100. I just mentiond that because it was a good middle ground to start.

When I finally finish the project I'll post pictures and detailed instructions on how to put EFI dry NOS on a returnless fuel system.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

SR20DEN said:


> *Alot of power?? HAHAHA!!
> 
> We're talking about Nissan here NOT Honda or Ford. The SR20DE in my old SE-R was holding a 160 shot 4 port fogger on a stock bottom end. Besides, I didn't say I was stopping at 100. I just mentiond that because it was a good middle ground to start.
> 
> When I finally finish the project I'll post pictures and detailed instructions on how to put EFI dry NOS on a returnless fuel system. *


Myabe you could help me out now.. I have everything hooked up but am stuck on what to do with the vaccum tubing.. Where should this go?? Please help me out.. What do I need to get or buy to make this work.. any help would be appreciated..


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

You will need to buy an external fuel pump and fuel regulator. I am going to use an S/X pump i got form Ebay but it would be easier to use a Vortech T-Rex. You'll need 2 Tee's and the regulator and all the fuel line fittings. You can forget mounting the vacuum line because the stock fuel regulator is in the fuel tank. Thats why you need another fuel pump and regulator. Tap the fuel pump in the fuel feed line with a Tee in front of AND behind the new fuel pump. Pipe the input side of the regulator into the new Tee that is AFTER (flowing out of pump into fuel rail) the fuel pump and pipe the return side of the new regulator into the Tee that is in FRONT (56psi feed from stock fuel system) of the new fuel pump. Now you can hook up the vacuum line into the new regulator. 

By the way, that vacuum line coming from the NOS regulator actually puts out a 30psi boost that forces the fuel regulator to hold back more fuel pressure when the nitrous is flowing.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *since your car probably has about [email protected] wheels right now, +70 shot you will be around 260-270, which should put you into the 13s
> get a torque converter, will help your times alot *


Chinkzilla dyno'd 219 FWHP at Stillen Day with this bonestock '02 6 speed in 4th gear IIRC...


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

Chunger said:


> *
> 
> Chinkzilla dyno'd 219 FWHP at Stillen Day with this bonestock '02 6 speed in 4th gear IIRC... *



I would like to see someone come forward and actually POST this elusive 218+ hp STOCK Maxima dyno sheet. Every sheet I have seen including mine has only been bewteen 200 to 205 (stock)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

SR20DEN said:


> *
> 
> 
> I would like to see someone come forward and actually POST this elusive 218+ hp STOCK Maxima dyno sheet. Every sheet I have seen including mine has only been bewteen 200 to 205 (stock) *


I'll ask Dennis...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Chunger said:


> *
> 
> I'll ask Dennis... *


Sorry... My bad... 205hp with *219 ft/lbs torque*.


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

Ok here it is. I finally finished the job. 100 shot now, more later


http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=123025


----------

